

Microsoft offers two free eBooks if you download IE9 - 51Cards
http://www.microsoft.com/canada/windows/internet-explorer/penguin-books/download-ie9.aspx

======
tshtf
If they offered something like Russinovich et al's "Windows Internals 5th
Edition", I'd take them up on this offer!

~~~
darnton
According to small print, you'd also need to move to Canada.

